# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Τοστιερα SINGER

## lavrakas

Καλημερα σε ολους, η τοστιερα θεματος με δυο αντιστασεις σε σειρα εριξε ρελε αφου η μια αντισταση κοπηκε - θρυμμαυιστηκε σε ενα σημειο. Αποφασισα να τη κανω γενικο σερβις, τη εκανα φυλλο και φτερο και αφου τα επλυνα ολα το μονο προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω ειναι οτι κατα το ξεμονταρισμα των αντιστασεων κοπηκαν σαν χαρτι τα “αυτακια” πουτις συγκρατουσαν. Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα που να τις στηριξω περα απο το ενα βιδωτο λαμακι που εχουν？
 Σκεφτηκα το απλο συρμα αλλα φοβαμε οτι θα το λιωσει..
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερω....P81130-073224(1).jpg
P81130-073227(1).jpgP81130-073220.jpg

----------


## gep58

Σύρμα καλά το σκέφτηκες. Όχι όμως χάλκινο αλλά γαλβανιζέ σιδερένιο 2-3 σπείρες θα βάλεις σε κάθε σημείο στήριξης και δεν θα πάθει τίποτα.

----------


## lavrakas

> Σύρμα καλά το σκέφτηκες. Όχι όμως χάλκινο αλλά γαλβανιζέ σιδερένιο 2-3 σπείρες θα βάλεις σε κάθε σημείο στήριξης και δεν θα πάθει τίποτα.


Ευχαριστω πολυ, απλα σκεφτηκα μη χαλασει την αντισταση.....

----------


## lavrakas

Τελικα μπηκε συρμα γαλβανιζε και ολα καλα.....
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια.

P81130-181702.jpg

----------


## klik

Μια χαρα εκανες τη στηριξη. Βαλε ομως απο ενα μονωτικο πυρίμαχο μακαρονι στα δεξια ακρα της κατω αντιστασης κυριως αλλα και της πανω διοτι ειναι καπως εκτεθειμένοι ο ακροδεκτης κοντα στην λαμαρινα μην εχεις κανενα ατυχημα με τον καιρο με τις συστολες διαστολες και ίσως μικρο παραμορφώσεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να γίνει έλεγχος αν κόβει από θερμοστάτη ή κλίξον (το να βλέπεις να κοκκινίζει αντίσταση δεν ξέρω κάτι δεν μου αρέσει ) , αν είναι σε σειρά οι αντιστάσεις λέω τώρα μήπως είναι αντιστάσεις 110V και όχι 220V? (μπας και έγινε μια πατάτα εν αγνοία ).
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...d=12&m=399&l=1
Η συσκευή περιέχει και γείωση ... και γαλβανιζέ σύρματα για στήριξη? (ενημέρωση από χρήστη , στο τι αντιστάσεις είχε αρχικά και τι έβαλε τελικά ) .

----------


## lavrakas

1. Πυριμαχο μακαρονι εχω βαλει παντου, στο κλεισιμο της ψηστιερας τα τσεκαρα, να καλυπτουν καλα.
2. Οι αντιστασεις και πριν και μετα ειναι 110V （το γραφουν αναγλυφα πανω）και ειναι συνδεδεμενες σε σειρα. Αν ειναι παραλληλα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ειναι 220V.
3. Η συσκευη εχει γειωση, και στις δυο πλακες.
4. Τι προβλημα υπαρχει μρ το γαλβανιζε συρμα？τα στηριγματα που ειχε, ηταν αυτακια αλουμινιου .....
5. Ο θερμοστατης κοβει κανονικα, υο τσεκαρα σε ολες τις διαβαθμισης απο το 1 εως το 6.
7. Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι με τις πλακες τοποθετημενες το λαμπακι σβηνει πιο γρηγορα, προφανως γιατι ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια πιο γρηγορα.
8. Η θερμικη ασφαλεια  παντως δουλευει .
9. Τη συνδεσμολογια την αντεγραψα ακριβως οπως ηταν για να μη γινει λαθος.
10. Αν μετα απο αυτα και με ρελε στο σπιτι κρινετε λογω εμπειριας, οτι ειναι επικινδυνη, πειτε το και την εστειλα ανακυκλωση με τη μια.... 
δε θα το ρισκαρω για 60 ευρω ....😉😉
11.Συγνωμη για την αργοπορημενη ανταποκριση αλλα δεν παιρνω ειδοποιηση για τις δημοσιευσεις....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για το 4 , το σύρμα δεν μπορεί να σταθεροποιήσει τόσο καλά όσο τα λαμάκια , (ο τσίγκος επηρεάζεται θερμοκρασιακά πιο έντονα από το αλουμίνιο ) από την άλλη οι ακροδέκτες της αντίστασης βρίσκονται σε απόσταση αναπνοής από το μεταλλικό περίβλημα .
Δεν την κρίνω επικίνδυνη , απλά μερικές "ανησυχίες " .



> 11.Συγνωμη για την αργοπορημενη ανταποκριση αλλα δεν παιρνω ειδοποιηση για τις δημοσιευσεις....


Στο επάνω μέρος του θέματος , πήγαινε "εργαλεία θεμάτων" > "παρακολουθήστε αυτό το θέμα " ...

----------

